# /var/log/ in ein anderes Dateisystem legen

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich hab da ma ein kleines Problem. Ich hab meinen Server auf eine CF Karte umgezogen. Jetzt würde ich gerne /var/log/ auf meine Platten legen. Ich hab aber kein Platz mehr für eine eigene Partition. Ich möchte aber auch ungern in allen Programmen die LogFiles umstellen.

Folgendes hab ich:

/ auf CF

/mnt/nfs auf RAID1

/var/log soll jetzt nach /mnt/nfs/log

Wie mach ich das am besten. Symlink geht ja nicht. Kann ich /mnt/nfs/log irgendwie da hin mounten, so das auf die CF Krte nix mehr geschrieben wird? Ich stehe gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.

Sebastian

----------

## schachti

Probier mal

```
mount --bind /mnt/nfs/log /var/log
```

----------

## Hollowman

Super danke, da hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können   :Embarassed: 

----------

